# 1985 nissan 4x4 720 truck won't run, turns over fine ?



## rosedalecars (Jul 10, 2011)

brand new member and 1st post. Got a 85 4x4 truck with the 4cyl "Z"motor. It is getting spark, getting gas to the carb but won't start. It will run when starter fluid is sprayed in carb, but only for a couple seconds ?

any ideas ?????

Thank you !!!


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Have you actually checked the fuel pressure? If it runs when you hit it with starting fluid....that means it runs when it is getting fuel, but as soon as the fluid burns off....it stops.....sounds like fuel pump problem to me..."getting gas to the carb" could just mean that the pump supplys gas ....but not enough pressure to supply it under the demand of running the engine.....check the fuel filter also.

I would just check all the basics....fuel pressure, timing, compression...work through it step by step.....if it has a ECU checks for codes....(see sticky note above)..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would check the accelerator pump (in the carb) there is also a little filter, might also check the filter in the bottom of the fuel pump (unscrew bottom of pump to access) The 720's had a issue with the f/pump relay (black box,right kick panel) m ight check it also...


----------

